# Question about lip spoiler



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey guys, I've specced out my new M3 and have a confirmed June build. I don't care for the look of the lip spoiler, so can anyone tell me how it's mounted to the trunk? If it's just adhesive like the model badging, I'll remove it myself, and save it in case I resell the car down the road. If they drill to mount it though, I'll definitely just have it deleted (N/C option).


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Mr. E said:


> Hey guys, I've specced out my new M3 and have a confirmed June build. I don't care for the look of the lip spoiler, so can anyone tell me how it's mounted to the trunk? If it's just adhesive like the model badging, I'll remove it myself, and save it in case I resell the car down the road. If they drill to mount it though, I'll definitely just have it deleted (N/C option).


Instead of potentially marking up your trunk, why don't you just delete it before it gets built? That has been an option in the past.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

AJAX said:


> Instead of potentially marking up your trunk, why don't you just delete it before it gets built? That has been an option in the past.


Yep, it is an option, and I'm leaning toward that. My only concern is that since I'm getting a custom paint color, it would be nice to have a lip spoiler in that color in case a future buyer is a stickler for it. Have you ever looked to see how yours is affixed to the trunk?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

It's just adhesive, double sided tape if I'm not mistaken. it can easily be removed. And a fine polish/wax combo should fix it.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks Alex! :thumbup:


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

Mr. E said:


> Thanks Alex! :thumbup:


why are you so worried about resale? Are you already thinking of selling it? Let the next guy buy the spoiler and paint it himself if he even wants it. DELETE!!!


----------

